# SR20DET Stock injectors?



## funker (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have Nissan primera 2000 with a SR20DET from a Pulsar, im having issues with my fuel rail and the injectors, because they are leaking gas.. 

Does anyone have pictures of the stock injectors? CC? High Impedance or Low Impedance? and where i can buy them.

any tips or something that i can use would be really appreciate it, i know they are top feed, and they are leaking from the top, not sure if its from the fuel rail or from injector itself.

Gabriel Matos


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

um i got a extra sr20 fuel rail i could sell you if you think that is the problem. you could go to Napa or car quest and get new o-rings and see if that helps. if its leaking from the top and they look like the injector top is wet then you got an o-ring problem, its like ten bucks for upper and lower o-rings


----------

